# sra wheel on front of sra bike?



## midgetmarine (Dec 7, 2010)

can i put sra wheels on the front of an sra bike or will they stick out further in front?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

They will stick out 3" farther on each side


----------

